# Post your new stuff!



## Blah11

What was your latest purchases?

mine were...

https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/oszoologiemonkeys.jpg
https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/1-bb-b-turtle.jpg
https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/427022_351947328159142_108704672483410_1157541_1249583420_n.jpg
https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/sampler2.jpg
(in love spell and blueberry crumble)


----------



## jen1604

I can't do photos because I'm on my phone but mine were-

An orange Bitti boo

Easyfit v3 in Enormous Turnip 

Easyfit v3 in Hansel & Gretel (as a present for a lovely lady from here ;) )

Gen Y universal size 1 in Happy Apples

I *think* that's it..


----------



## jen1604

Oh and some CJ's carcass cleaner in lime,sugar and mint!


----------



## sun

My last two were a cute rumparooz cover and this amazingly awesome gorgeous woven wrap - a jade fog! 
(note: These are just internet pics!)


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Can't do pics as LO is asleep but mine have been...

Two custom one-size front snap wee notions :cloud9:
A Babyblush in a lovely strawberry minky print
A yellow + Danube itti d'lish SIO 
aaand...I think that's it :blush:


----------



## NDH

Since March 22 I have bought: 

7 Alvababy (1 didn't get sent so I have these 6)
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120404_124320.jpg
6 Sunbaby thatI'm still waiting for
12 itti bitti SIO
5 itti tuttos
A Holden's Landing
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120404_124352-1.jpg
2 more Alvbaby with a wetbag
Oh and my two customs I think were in the same time frame (don't have a pic on photobucket so must have been taken com my pc)
And I think something like 14 pairs of baby legs...

And then yesterday I bought ribbons and fabric to make a taggie for Sara and my friends with new babies/babies due any day now.

Oops :blush:


----------



## cookielucylou

Within the last week we have brought a girasol wrap and 4 more itti tuttos.


----------



## Odd Socks

No photo as I'm on my phone but 3 plain wnnn. Oh, I wish I'd bought these sooner! Would have saved a lot of nighttime leaks. 
xx


----------



## Janidog

Blah11 said:


> What was your latest purchases?
> 
> mine were...
> 
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/oszoologiemonkeys.jpg
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/1-bb-b-turtle.jpg
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/427022_351947328159142_108704672483410_1157541_1249583420_n.jpg
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/sampler2.jpg
> (in love spell and blueberry crumble)

Completely off topic, but what do you think of the Pop-In?


----------



## Blah11

not got it yet! better be good cos it was £17 so not cheap. the prints are so cute though. i dont use aplix but have made an exception.


----------



## Janidog

Blah11 said:


> not got it yet! better be good cos it was £17 so not cheap. the prints are so cute though. i dont use aplix but have made an exception.

I use BGs normally but i quite like the monkey design on the Pop ins :haha:


----------



## NuKe

a rose & rebellion SSC! im in looooooooove with it!


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Blah11 said:


> not got it yet! better be good cos it was £17 so not cheap. the prints are so cute though. i dont use aplix but have made an exception.

I can now add one of the new limited ed pop in prints to my list of new cloth. I blame you :haha: I saw your post, looked them up and then just had to have one! Such nice bright colours :cloud9: I too don't usually buy Aplix but have made an exception :flower:


----------



## NDH

Whoops I just bought 4 more Sunbabies. But they're coming from within country so I don't have to wait a month for them. And i've sold two nappies and have more listed.


----------



## T8ty

NDH :) Where are your alva babies from?? xxx


----------



## T8ty

oh and i bought 3 easyfits cherrilicious.. (sp?) (Because they were stupidly cheap!) I also bought a little lamb bamboo nappy kit with the purple wrap... im slightly in love with the purple one after seeing another little bub in it! Oh and my free Miosolo.. not sure if it counts.. but i guess its still a purchase.. :) xx


----------



## NDH

Straight from their website www.alvababy.com


----------



## Blah11

baby bots budget just restocked their alvas :)


----------



## NDH

Whoops just bought 4 itti bitti boos (well 3 1/2, one is shell only) preloved. All my other purchases recently have been new. Someone stop me please lol. I do need more night nappies though... I only really have 3 and one I don't have a big enough cover for and im trying not to wash daily and when weather is bad it takes more than a day for them to dry.

Now i'm done I promise :rofl:


----------



## T8ty

Hahaha :) ^^!! I am a complete addict i was saying the other day we need a nappy-oholics annoymous! xx


----------



## Faythe

Bought some bits over last few days - Itti D'lish from Blah, Itti D'lish from another member, Tots Bots fuzzy size 1 with wrap from a FB group and just won auction on eBay for a Bambooty day nappy that was pre-washed but never worn as was too small for baby (got it for £3.40 woot!) :D

Here's my WNOS that arrived on Saturday. Expensive but well worth it from how well it's made.

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4697.jpg

And a Tutto from that I bought from one of the mods:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4692.jpg


----------



## Blah11

Aw that wn is so cute!


----------



## Faythe

Adorable, isn't it? OH wasn't happy I spent £30 but I am so pleased with it :cloud9:


----------



## jen1604

I have another Freetime in Albert on the way now too :blush: I wanted Lovelace but DH wanted Albert so I decided to let him have his own way for once!


----------



## jen1604

I might get a BG newborn in Lovelace I think..


----------



## Faythe

I think I have a problem with buying fluff. Already looking at more for when my stuff on eBay finishes


----------



## jen1604

Wait until the dreams about fluff start Faythe. That moment when you wake up and realise you didnt really buy the nappies you were dreaming about. 

I'm not even joking!


----------



## Faythe

Can I admit something here?...................

I have had dreams about fluff over the last few days. Especially over the ones I've been drooling at online

:blush:


----------



## NDH

Heh. I've designed a few customs in my sleep lol. The only one I can remember was white minkee with cow print band at the back and front and 'Got boob?' Embroidered on the back like the 'got milk?' Font lol. Too bad I can't justify more customs right now.


----------



## Faythe

That sounds awesome! :D


----------



## jen1604

Faythe said:


> Can I admit something here?...................
> 
> I have had dreams about fluff over the last few days. Especially over the ones I've been drooling at online
> 
> :blush:

Ohhh dear, you're officially one of us fluffy weirdos ;)

I've just been to the post office so you should have fluffy mail pretty soon :D


----------



## Faythe

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! :wohoo:

I've been looking at fluff all day. I canny help it. Going to bankrupt my poor OH haha!


----------



## NDH

My Sunbabies arrived today :dance: (well the first 6 anyway)

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120411_093916-1.jpg I got two of the purple one. I got size 1s and they don't have as many options as the size 2s.


----------



## Janidog

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/534853_10150670863154072_587169071_9516076_1599773781_n.jpg

My fluff has arrived along with an eco potty :happydance:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Janidog said:


> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/534853_10150670863154072_587169071_9516076_1599773781_n.jpg
> 
> My fluff has arrived along with an eco potty :happydance:

Eeeek! I love the new pop-in prints. I'm impatiently waiting for my 'turtle' print to arrive. 
The monkey print is so cute, shame it's too boy-ish!


----------



## Blah11

oh sooooo cute. mines been shipped, should get it tomorrow! il get the monkey next week if i like the turtle lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

I got a grovia cover/shell, 3 flip covers and 1 fitted today. Spent a bit more then I should have lol


----------



## JessPape

I ordered 12 BumGenius XS AIO's should be in late this week, or early next week


----------



## NDH

Yay both my itti orders have been sent to dispatch - that should mean they're being shipped soon right? (Major back log from festival of fluff in march) one of them was a pre order even that said 3-4 weeks to be shipped and its not even been two yet. I just hope we get on with them.


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4727.jpg

Tots bots from Jen1604 (thankies! :D )

The small blue d'lish from Blah (thankies :D )

Got the purple tutto from a lady on a FB group.

All arrived today. Was like Christmas coming early :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Ooo and not fluff but this arrived for me today from MummyToAmberX - absolutely in love with this little set :cloud9:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4729.jpg


----------



## Blah11

eeeeeeeeeeep, weenotions dispatch email today :happydance: bout to order my 4th :blush: i order one as soon as my last is finished :rofl:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

I just ordered a few itti d'lish SIO prints :) danube, gerry and ayannah. Yay! 
I also have the owl pop-in print on the way, along with tots bots chicken liken and Jubilee print.
I'm keeping all my fluffy mail in it's original packaging until I have everything i've ordered over 'real nappy week' then I'll take a picture and post...I'm so sad :haha: Ooh plus I'm doing a 'Real nappy week haul' video on my youtube channel


----------



## Blah11

oh thatd be a good thread 'show us yer RNW12 haul' lol although im not after much really :shrug: im almost stash happy ;o


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Ive already started off a 'real nappy week discounts' thread :) but yeah...I think we're all in need of a 'haul' thread too :) 
I don't think i'll ever be stash happy :blush: I love swapping it around ever now and then


----------



## JShaw

I just got these in the past week... The ruffle one is already washed and ready for the warmer weather, but the Holden's Landing ones arrived yesterday and haven't been washed yet.

I love looking at all your new fluff!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 15









photo-1.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Faythe

Ooo and this new bambooty arrived today also

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4732.jpg


----------



## Blah11

love bambootys :)


----------



## Faythe

I'm getting a few more. They're so cute!


----------



## Ourlittlebump

I love the day time bambootys. Has anyone tried bambooty easy nights? If so, do you think they'd cope with a medium/heavy wetter who sleeps 10-12 hours?


----------



## sleeping bubs

ohhh I am so jealous I really want to buy more but little man is 31months now so I should really start potty training him soon!!!!! I am waiting for my free Mio nappy though!!!


----------



## NDH

Oh JShaw those are STUNNING! Who's the rufflebum by?


----------



## JShaw

NDH said:


> Oh JShaw those are STUNNING! Who's the rufflebum by?

It's from Alexis Taylor and she shipped it from Australia! I saw someone here post about her amazing ruffle bum nappies. Once I checked out her Facebook page and home site, I couldn't help but order one. It's so gorgeous and I can't wait to put my daughter in it. 

She also makes matching dresses etc...


----------



## NDH

Oh wow she's not one I've even heard of here. Awesome that she has such a fan base overseas. Have you heard of Bare Rumps?


----------



## JShaw

No I haven't, but I'll go search for them now! :)

I have a feeling my large fluff stash is about to get larger! Funny how that happens.... lol


----------



## NDH

Fluffy mail! Tuttos should be arriving early next week

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120413_101319-1.jpg


----------



## Blah11

wow you ordered loads :shock: hope they fit your LO well!


----------



## NDH

They were 31% off - how could I resist? Lol. If i don't get on with them i can sell them on for more than I paid (even preloved SIOs go for $20-25 in EUC here. Shocking. On sale they were about $18) Got 5 tuttos for half price with my voucher.


----------



## Faythe

Ourlittlebump said:


> I love the day time bambootys. Has anyone tried bambooty easy nights? If so, do you think they'd cope with a medium/heavy wetter who sleeps 10-12 hours?

I'm interested to know what others think too as I have my eye on a few prints for the night nappies.


----------



## Ourlittlebump

NDH said:


> Fluffy mail! Tuttos should be arriving early next week
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120413_101319-1.jpg

wowowowow! :cloud9: I love itti SIOs. I've just ordered Danube and Gerry but now I've seen a picture of Ponder and Ayannah (in real life) I may go back and order more :blush:


----------



## Blah11

ponder is lovely in person. far nicer than i thought it would be. daquiri is my fav print ever, its gorgeous.


----------



## Ourlittlebump

I love Daquiri too, but I have to say Danube's my fav...Do you think I can get away with Ponder for a girl? I think it's pretty GN but my OH says it's boy-ish :shrug:


----------



## NDH

I haven't tried Ponder on my girlie yet but i'm sure it'll be fine  its probably my favourite of the current prints. Which one is danube? Is that past season?


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Yeah it's not in the current prints but I managed to find some still for sale :happydance: I love it! 

https://www.damtam.com/acatalog/danube.jpg


----------



## Blah11

yeah danube was pretty but too girly! ponder is really GN imo :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0536.jpg


----------



## NDH

That's awesome


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0538.jpg

its gorgeous but looka huge on my skinny malinky lol


----------



## nypage1981

subbing, i love shopping threads!


----------



## NDH

I got two parcels this morning. One is 4 bitti boos that i forgot to put on my list. The other I have no clue :wacko: I don't think its my tuttos cause they came by courier, and its Australia post packaging, so its not my other alva order or my ribbons either.

Does this mean I officially have a problem?

Oh wait! I ordered 4 sunbabies from someone within Aus.


----------



## JessPape

Sorry if theses are large, but here is my most recent purchase!



Bumgenius 3.0 XS AIO, they are the same size as my newborn disposable nappies, makes me happy!!! LOL (THe big orange ugly one is a OS)



All the colors I got.


----------



## NDH

Those are pretty  

Just waiting on 3 alvas and a wetbag, 14 pairs of babylegs and my bag of ribbons now. Oh and some rainbow minky I bought last night.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120416_101437.jpg
boos and sz 2 Sunbabies (blue boo is shell only)

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120416_170329.jpg
Tuttos!

Bringing my stash count up to 57, not counting flats and prefolds and the 9 nappies I have listed for sale :blush:


----------



## Blah11

57! omg.

what are sunbabies? are they cheapies or an aus brand?


----------



## Thumper

I just ordered my first custom :D Other than the ones I've made for him. I've been after a lactivist nappy for ages and ages so I took advantage of the 10% at WN only now I'm wondering if I chose the right colours. I'm so excited to receive it! I also got a load of baby legs from tiny nippers.


----------



## NDH

Blah they're cheapies  

Thumper, yay for lactivist nappy!


----------



## Blah11

WNs are gorgeous but very addictive. I ordered number 4 and 5 yesterday! what colours did you go for?

p.s. i liked you earlier on FB earlier!


----------



## Blah11

NDH said:


> Blah they're cheapies
> 
> Thumper, yay for lactivist nappy!

gorgeous prints. I dont have any cheapies but i keep debating it just to get some cute and unusual prints. idk though as ive had bad luck with microfibre in the past!


----------



## NDH

You can get sunbabies without inserts - i bought just the shells and use bamboo inserts I bought from Alvababy for $2 each :thumbup:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

JessPape they are adorable!! I love newborn fluff :cloud9:
Bumgenius have a buy one get on free offer at the moment and I am soooo tempted...I think my OH would kill me though so better not :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Blah. Since the competition my likes have rocketed!
I went for navy minky with care instructions in ivory to match the inner :) gone for an AI2 as I'm not keen on their front snap pockets. Hope it's not bulky. I just love the design and wanted it to stand out.
Blah, if you want to try cheapies tinynipper has them without inserts for £2.60. can't go wrong and ours are still looking great from last years RNW despite hard use :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

sounds lovely! one of my nappies on order is half navy :D


----------



## Thumper

My babylegs came today and Billy is currently rocking a Jade itti AIO and rainbow legs :D He looks amazing! AND she put treats in the package for me! chocolate and sweeties! I love tiny nippers.


----------



## Faythe

Got my bambino mio prefolds today. Pre-loved but immaculate :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

more fluffy post!!!!! But I seem to have quite a few green nappies now oh well lol


Today I got: 
10 LL bamboo boasters 
LL OSFA nappy in Lime
BG Freetime in Albert 

Then my free miosolo nappy came too with is the pepermint one 


Now going to wash them as I want to use them tomorrow 

Only waiting for one more parcel now the carnival itti bitti tuttu


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4741.jpg

The BG are new from Fluff Heaven.

The tots bots fluffle and the prefolds (plus wraps) are pre-loved 

:flower:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

All my real nappy week purchases (apart from two TB easyfit V3s on the way..'Jack and the beanstalk' and 'Chicken licken' both poppers)
https://i44.tinypic.com/2mpbssi.jpg

And...My Custom Preston pants nappy :cloud9:
https://i43.tinypic.com/307wb3o.jpg


----------



## Thumper

Ourlittlebump I'm so jealous! What a great haul. Loving the TB prints.


----------



## nypage1981

wow those prints are so so so cute you have such pretty diapers Ourlittlebump!


----------



## sleeping bubs

nappies from RNW 

Large Itti bitti AIO Large ponder
Carnival Itti Bitti Tuttu
Miosolo
Bg freetime in Albert (wish I brought the poppers now as velco is horrible on it)
lime Little Lamb OSFA

10 Little lamb bamboo boasters


Waiting for a Lolipop Bamboo fitted in blue brought yesterday for £4.49
 



Attached Files:







24042012436.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Celesse

Over the weekend our Mio Solo arrived. I also entered my 2 LO's in a nappy fashion show and got an Itti Tutto, 2 Pop-ins and a Fuzzybunz all for free.


----------



## Blah11

Yay for free nappies! Wonder what ill get from itti bitti. Loved my cheeky wipes prize.


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0625.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0626.jpg

Loooove them!


----------



## jen1604

Love the bee one Blah!

My latest nappies are a London teenyfit and my Ghastlies custom from BillyBums which lots of you have seen on her Facebook- 
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/b5279328.jpg


----------



## NDH

Jen that's gorgeous! Blah I love that owl embroidery!


----------



## Faythe

Lucky ladies!


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh I so jelous of those nappies 

Got a TB EF in Hansel through the post this morning  in poppers from nappy lady


----------



## Eleanor ace

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs493.ash1/26947_10150150771515372_862170371_12102019_6368368_n.jpg
Not my picture (my camera ran out of batteries) but today I got this Issy Bear owl, pre-loved. I looove it!


----------



## kittycat18

Post I am waiting on, not all baby;

-A Wee Notions Custom with a hardcore bunny on the bum
-A custom Cradle of Filth Wee Notions pocket nappy
-A WN insert
-A WN bandana bib in the Ooga Booga fabric
-A Cradle of Filth top
-2x Sample pots of CJs butter
-1x 4ox pot of CJs butter in Blueberry Crumbe
-1x Bottle of CJs Carcass Cleaner in Monkey Farts
-2x Fluffy Diaper wraps
-A small Beccis Babygrows custom nappy
-A small Smeelicious custom nappy
-3x Winnie the Pooh cloth wipes
-2x Pacman Pillowcases
-3x Cherub Wings bandana bibs
-15x Crafty Little Things custom wipes
-1x Crafty Little Things dummy carrier pouch
-1x Crafty Little Things large changing matt
-8x Addition fabrics for my cloth kitchen roll
-1x Bums Up Strawberry Delight rufflebum
-1x Bumble Bees ribbon rufflebum

:happydance:


----------



## Blah11

^ have you tried the CJ Spritz? I received one today and I def recommend it. I have long nails and the CJs always gets stuck in my nails from the tub :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

Blah11 said:


> ^ have you tried the CJ Spritz? I received one today and I def recommend it. I have long nails and the CJs always gets stuck in my nails from the tub :dohh:

Nope, this is my first CJs purchase :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

Oh good choice then :) Blueberry crumble is my favourite so far. What samples did you get?


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0652.jpg

New nappies - peachy green, 2x made by ambers (HUGE :wacko:), 2 canny mums, a dudeybaba and a OS bambooty.


----------



## kittycat18

I love your elephant print! I just bought a PL one on Facebook but it is a Smeelicious. I absolutely love the print! The MBA nappies are a fab fit though x


----------



## Blah11

im gonna need to put the mba ones away for now as theyre just too huge on roman lol!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0650.jpg

I have a gorgeous green line nappy on its way :happydance: & a preloved HL ai2 to try.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aww he's swamped! Cutie.


----------



## jen1604

Blah11 said:


> im gonna need to put the mba ones away for now as theyre just too huge on roman lol!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0650.jpg
> 
> I have a gorgeous green line nappy on its way :happydance: & a preloved HL ai2 to try.

Roman looks SO much like Amelie Blah!


----------



## Blah11

:cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

From my two parcels that arrived today :)

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4756.jpg


----------



## Blah11

Wish I got applix on my totsbots :(! Whats the thing in the middle :shrug: charcoal?


----------



## Faythe

It's a night time booster for the Pop-ins :flower:

Are you not liking the snaps on the TB's?


----------



## Blah11

im not enjoying the tbs at all tbh. I think theyre absorbant but the outers seem low quality.


----------



## Faythe

On the new ones? I just ordered some V2 teeny fits yesterday in a clearance.


----------



## kittycat18

Tots Bots V3 are absolutely horrific quality


----------



## NDH

I'm not feeling the itti love :( have given them a fair go and just can't get in with the SIOs. I have had four poosplosions in the last two weeks in them, and haven't had a single poosplosion in any other nappy in four months clothing. I want to love them but the honest truth is i'm hating washing day when all I have left to use are ittis. I want to keep them cause they're so pretty but i can't afford to have $250 worth of nappies sitting around just because they look pretty lol. Keeping at least three of my tuttos though - not sure about the two I haven't used yet.

But i've got 10 more alvas on the way with two wetbags lol.

And an overlocker :cloud9: have got some super soft minky so might try my hand at making a couple minky nappies.


----------



## Faythe

In terms of performance, or just the prints, Kittycat?

I've only got one teenyfit - the other teenyfits I've ordered are the V2's and the one sizes are also V2's so fingers crossed I'm OK!

Got some new stuff I hope arrives today!


----------



## Ourlittlebump

I love the new TBs V3. The popper version is awful and may make some presume they are bad quality, but the aplix is fab!! One of my favorite nappies by far!


----------



## nypage1981

I hate plumber's crack that I get with Tuttos! Not loving them either. 

I like my tots bots bamboozle fitted for nights though..


----------



## Faythe

Arrived today :D

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4768.jpg


----------



## Blah11

sooooo pretty!


----------



## Kess

Very pretty Faythe. I wish sidesnaps worked for us <jealous>.


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed they work when LO arrives :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh I need to add to this, I have loads of new nappies bought over the past month :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

New wetbag from RNW, nippas and a rumparooz wrap:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Ebay%20and%20Sales/99646691.jpg

All the smalls (and size 2 bamboozles) ive bought over the past month-ish new and preloved :D
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Ebay%20and%20Sales/7500db62.jpg


----------



## Faythe

From todays post! (except for the grey pop-in and peachy green)

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4772.jpg

Arcanegirl, where did you get the brown TB from?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Direct from Totsbots, I bought the rainbow pack at the Glasgow baby show a few weeks ago :)


----------



## kittycat18

Yesterdays fluffiness https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/149303_395771830467867_100001051596724_1190882_2089108243_n.jpg


----------



## Ourlittlebump

kittycat18 said:


> Yesterdays fluffiness https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/149303_395771830467867_100001051596724_1190882_2089108243_n.jpg

Wow! I love the owl rufflebum :cloud9: Where did you buy it?


----------



## kittycat18

Bumble Bees on Facebook :) It was a custom xx


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Fluffy mail! :cloud9:
https://i49.tinypic.com/33o0468.jpg


----------



## NDH

Oooh I love the tie dye one!

My ittis are all sold :( they may not have worked for us but I'm sad to see them go. Have kept the tuttos though. Made $1-2 each more than the cost me though.


----------



## Kess

Ourlittlebump said:


> Fluffy mail! :cloud9:
> https://i49.tinypic.com/33o0468.jpg

I see some hahtuvahullu there! Just a warning, treat them with kid gloves (don't wash above 40 etc) as my two (including the same ladybird print as that) faded, especially around the front of the laundry tabs.


----------



## Blah11

that HL is very pretty!


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Kess said:


> Ourlittlebump said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy mail! :cloud9:
> https://i49.tinypic.com/33o0468.jpg
> 
> I see some hahtuvahullu there! Just a warning, treat them with kid gloves (don't wash above 40 etc) as my two (including the same ladybird print as that) faded, especially around the front of the laundry tabs.Click to expand...

Ooh thanks for the heads up! I rarely wash above 40 but will bear that in mind :flower:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Blah11 said:


> that HL is very pretty!

it's a 'luscious little somethings' very similar but I definitely prefer them over HL. I love this nappy, the only down side is I HATE covering it up with a wrap!!


----------



## Kess

Ourlittlebump said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> I see some hahtuvahullu there! Just a warning, treat them with kid gloves (don't wash above 40 etc) as my two (including the same ladybird print as that) faded, especially around the front of the laundry tabs.
> 
> Ooh thanks for the heads up! I rarely wash above 40 but will bear that in mind :flower:Click to expand...

I normally don't either - I did _once_ when lo had thrush and that did it I think. Apparently some do and some don't, it depends on the print.


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4801.jpg


----------



## Blah11

Oh looks like a hl label! Lls are the same pattern as made by Amber and huge are they not?


----------



## Ourlittlebump

They are pretty big. When I first got it I thought they'd send me the wrong size or that it had been labelled up incorrectly. I was assured it would shrink after a good few warm prewashes. It has shrunk but is still a big large compared to my others.


----------



## Blah11

Just got a T&T :happydance: cant wait til it arrives!


----------



## Blah11

Ourlittlebump said:


> They are pretty big. When I first got it I thought they'd send me the wrong size or that it had been labelled up incorrectly. I was assured it would shrink after a good few warm prewashes. It has shrunk but is still a big large compared to my others.

the rise is so long! Roman looked like simon cowell in his :dohh:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0650.jpg

lolol


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Blah11 said:


> Ourlittlebump said:
> 
> 
> They are pretty big. When I first got it I thought they'd send me the wrong size or that it had been labelled up incorrectly. I was assured it would shrink after a good few warm prewashes. It has shrunk but is still a big large compared to my others.
> 
> the rise is so long! Roman looked like simon cowell in his :dohh:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0650.jpg
> 
> lololClick to expand...

ahahaha!:rofl: awh bless him!


----------



## pinkie77

Blah11 said:


> Just got a T&T :happydance: cant wait til it arrives!

Ooh which one did you get? I wanted the inked butterflies but no funds :-( I do have a custom on order though but it's still going to be another 4 weeks at least!


----------



## Blah11

The fox one!



so adorbs.

im gonna need to destash soon :( Got an alexis taylor custom spot coming up, want to buy the HL nappy of the month thing and have a butterfly party custom coming up soon. Oh and a LLS wool interlock soaker! Yikes.


----------



## pinkie77

Love it Blah! I need more Alexis Taylor's, *only* got one and one on the way lol! Is that the butterfly party co-op? I didn't bother going in for that cos I don't suppose I'd get much wear out of it by the time it got here :-( 

Waiting for loads of fluffy post atm, don't think my postie likes me lol


----------



## Blah11

Yeah its the coop, will be not til Nov but will arrive in time for Romans birthday in Dec. I'm having it Alice in wonderland themed and my AT is nightmare before Christmas hopefully.


----------



## kittycat18

I just bought the fox nappy in blue :D


----------



## pinkie77

Ooh lovely! Fi will be 2 in January and both her sisters were out of nappies before 2 so didn't think there was much point :-( We've got a butterfly party preloved otw though


----------



## Kess

Blah11 said:


> The fox one!
> 
> 
> 
> so adorbs.
> 
> im gonna need to destash soon :( Got an alexis taylor custom spot coming up, want to buy the HL nappy of the month thing and have a butterfly party custom coming up soon. Oh and a LLS wool interlock soaker! Yikes.

Gorgeous! What's a T&T?

I just got my dispatch notice for my WNs. :D


----------



## Thumper

I wanted the rainbow sprite but can't justify the expense :'(
It was crazy the bloodbath to get them! lol


----------



## pinkie77

Thumper said:


> I wanted the rainbow sprite but can't justify the expense :'(
> It was crazy the bloodbath to get them! lol

I am kinda glad I had to sit that one out Thumper! 

T&T is tweedlebee and tweedlebum Kess


----------



## Blah11

Thumper said:


> I wanted the rainbow sprite but can't justify the expense :'(
> It was crazy the bloodbath to get them! lol

eek i know! hate when people moan about not getting one in time :dohh:


----------



## Kess

Very mixed emotions about my WN that have just arrived. :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:( Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Kess

I ordered three nappies (FF OS pockets), plus inserts, and two sets of breastpads. TBH I think the amount I spent possibly set me up for disappointment IYKWIM, though I've never been disappointed with WN before. In my (and their) defence, I'm sleep deprived and possibly hormonal and I've been hyping these up in my mind waiting for them (as you do). :blush:

The one is lovely, purple minkee with bees embroidered on it. Very happy. :happydance: The second is rainbow stripes from red at the back through to purple at the front. Nice, but I think the way I've seen the green I picked on the computer is not quite true to life, IYSWIM. Can't be helped, just one downside to ordering online, but a smidgen annoying (though almost certainly the fault of my computer, not blaming WN at all). Still looks nice though, and I'll get used to the green. Though being FF OS the blue stripe won't be visible for a bit - I didn't think that through! :dohh:

The third was the one I'd been looking forward to most. It's a green gelato minkee with an applique owl on it. I love applique, think it looks so pretty, but the 'look' of the one on my nappy is very different to the picture on the site. They've used minkee instead of cotton, and plain colours instead of patterned material - I've only ever seen applique with patterned cotton-y type material, which is what the one on their site is (in fact I think all of their applique pics are). It does say that the fabrics available for them to applique with are different to those in the picture, but assumed they were broadly similar, different patterns and colours, yes, but not a totally different type of material and plain rather than patterned. This is the one I ordered, though I asked for no pink because I hate the colour:
https://weenotions.co.uk/images/hootapplique4.jpg
It's pretty and fancy. The one on my nappy looks sort of... basic? childish? because of the block colours. Silly I know, and quite prepared that I'm possibly over-reacting, but it wasn't what I ordered.

Regarding one set of breastpads, the print is bigger than anticipated so only one of the multicoloured ladybird print ladybirds fits on each pad. Out of bright pink, lime green or orange the colour ladybird they picked to put on both pads is... pink :dohh:. Even though there's a note with the order saying I hate pink. Admittedly the note was written relating to the applique but still.

I dunno. I feel all out of sorts and silly for feeling so bothered over a stupid nappy ffs, but... you know.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Have you emailed them about it? I'm sure they'd rather you had a product you were happy with then not.


----------



## Blah11

If its not personalised you can return it hun. The girls at wn are very nice and their customer service is fab. Have you got a pic?


----------



## Faythe

My lush HL rainbow (mine is the one on the left)

Cannot wait for this to arrive! :D
 



Attached Files:







hl fluff.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blah11

o just seen that on fb with your name so thought it was yours. its lovely. i have a few hls on my want next list. is it ai2?


----------



## Faythe

Blah11 said:


> o just seen that on fb with your name so thought it was yours. its lovely. i have a few hls on my want next list. is it ai2?

Indeed it is. 

Very excited about it. Can't believe how quick she's got it done. Very impressed as I only paid my invoice 7 days ago.

What's on your want list? :D


----------



## Blah11

im gonna get her nappy of the month on monday for 3 months from july-sep which will be a playscape, scrappy & rainbow! all surprises :)


----------



## Faythe

Brilliant! Look forward to seeing what you get :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh dear i ordered two ll bamboo nappies in size 1 for a future baby and 2 samples cj butter blueberry crumble and mixed spice all for £11.99 from fluff heaven!


----------



## vaniilla

Lo's first custom OS WN arrived today :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0552.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0554.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0555.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NDH

Awesome


----------



## Scamp

I've got some new nappies coming which I ordered today, can't wait to post pics :happydance: x



Blah11 said:


> What was your latest purchases?
> 
> mine were...
> 
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/oszoologiemonkeys.jpg
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/1-bb-b-turtle.jpg
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/427022_351947328159142_108704672483410_1157541_1249583420_n.jpg
> https://www.babypeach.co.uk/images/stories/sampler2.jpg
> (in love spell and blueberry crumble)

What are the little pots for hun? x


----------



## Blah11

its cjs hun. awesome must have for cloth bum babies! its instead of sudocrem or whatever and smells SO good.


----------



## Blah11

https://www.babybotsboutique.co.uk/cjs_butter.htm


----------



## urchin

I'm just back from the Baby Show with some goodies ... now for me (and my white nappy fixation) this represents a real branching out!
In there you'll see 3 tots bots patterned wraps (underneath then are 3 plain coloured ones) and 3 BG Freetime AIOs :D

and a rather smart changing bag that I LOVE!

We also saw the lovely cheeky wipes laydeez and had a bit of a chat. I said mine had already arrived in the post but that Mr Urch had been spectacularly underwhelmed by them ... so he got his own demonstration 

I think he's starting to come round to the idea of reusable things! ... I've told him I don't mind him using disposables - but he'll have to buy them :rofl:


----------



## kittycat18

Is anyone on here going to the Baby Show again? I am looking for a G ruffle and can PP the money :hugs2: xx


----------



## KerryGold

Bought my first pretty nappy today! :happydance:

We're on holiday in San Diego and I persuaded hubby to take me out to the Happy Heiny's factory store where I bought Leila a retro swirl! :smug:

xXx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0191.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh jealous Urchin, the Glasgow baby show only had the Totsbots stand to look at cloth. There wasnt really anyone else "natrual!


----------



## Blah11

arcane - edinburgh have a fair next week and kingdom of fluff and little froggies nappies are going :)


----------



## Faythe

My WN finally arrived today

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4812.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4814.jpg

Very pleased with it :D


----------



## vaniilla

Faythe said:


> My WN finally arrived today
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4812.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4814.jpg
> 
> Very pleased with it :D

thats awesome :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Thanks! The purple is so gorgeous in real life. Camera does it no justice x


----------



## NDH

Love it


----------



## jen1604

Ooh Faythe that purple is lovely x


----------



## Faythe

Thanks chica. Am very pleased with it. Quite suprised it arrive already esp as WN have been quite busy with lots of orders x


----------



## sleeping bubs

was about to pick up fluffy post from sorting office looked at the card and it is open 7am-12 midday so guttered guess a quick trip first thing tomorrow morning before taking mckenzie to gym!!!! Really want to start using the new Cjs butters I ordered. 

Oh and I love that purple lactivites nappy


----------



## Faythe

Wow they don't open long :wacko:


----------



## Eleanor ace

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562281_10150964286341281_517521280_12246506_44843438_n.jpg
Decided to treat LO (myself :haha:) to a couple of the new tots bots. :dance:


----------



## Scamp

Today's fluffy post

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/c19b0868.jpg


----------



## NDH

I've got the same wetbag, pink pooh nappy, damation printm, and i think I've got the yellow flowers in the post too


----------



## Scamp

Did you get them from Wee Pickles? x


----------



## NDH

Bought them direct from alva.


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4818.jpg

Love the colour of the gnappy - shame the camera doesn't pick it up very well. Got a bamboozle as everyone says they're fab and fell in love with the LLS.

I'm finding myself buying more new than pre-loved these days. Some of the stuff, for example the TB teenyfits V2 are reduced at the moment and I can't justify buying a pre-loved one when new is same priced.

Also finding alot of stuff I like pre-loved is (in my opinion) a little pricey. Some stuff I see up for sale is almost what it is new :wacko:

Seems harder and harder to get a pre-loved bargain at the moment.


----------



## kittycat18

How much did you all pay for your Alva nappies? :flow:


----------



## NDH

Direct on their site they're $5.59 US each (£3.56) with free worldwide shipping. Can't answer for Wee Pickles price though


----------



## beanzz

I want the hansel and gretal easyfit! Gonna buy it if we decide cloth is for us...

Here's the beginning of our cloth collection, got these today:

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/C5E2BEA1.jpg


----------



## Eleanor ace

beanzz said:


> I want the hansel and gretal easyfit! Gonna buy it if we decide cloth is for us...
> 
> Here's the beginning of our cloth collection, got these today:
> 
> https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/C5E2BEA1.jpg

I really wanted it but I'm bored of the print already :dohh: :haha:. I love the animal print ones you've got :)


----------



## NDH

Ooh the two animal prints I didnt order... I sense i'll be placing another order soon :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

kittycat18 said:


> How much did you all pay for your Alva nappies? :flow:

I didn't realise they were a make, I thought Wee Pickles made them :dohh: I'm not very clued up on nappies yet! I think they were about £4.50, gutted I could of got them cheaper!


----------



## vaniilla

those who have used cloth for the newborn stage, what did you find to be the least bulky? I'm thinking of using terry for next lo until they into OS but not sure if sized would be slimmer :flower:


----------



## Faythe

My LO isn't here yet but out of all the fluff I've got so far, the peachy green is by far the slimmest :flower:


----------



## NDH

I used grovia newborn and small bambootys for daytime fluff and tots bots bamboozles for night time cloth until I was confident enough to try proper night nappies all night.


----------



## kittycat18

No ones that are branded Alva, BabyLand, Haute, Papoose, Dudeybaba and look similiar without the label are all made by the Babyland company in China. I was stocking them for my Facebook shop but it was a bit pointless because I was selling them for the cheapest I could yet people were finding them cheaper. Such poo. A lot of shops put their own labels on them but they didn't make them! xx


----------



## Scamp

I haven't noticed any name on these, it does say made in China on the labels though (plus all of them are 30 only wash!). I hope they're good, I'd heard good reviews about Wee Pickles which is why I bought from them xx


----------



## Scamp

Today's fluffy post (and the last of the fluffy post I've been expecting :( )

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/829f5568.jpg x


----------



## kittycat18

Scamp said:


> I haven't noticed any name on these, it does say made in China on the labels though (plus all of them are 30 only wash!). I hope they're good, I'd heard good reviews about Wee Pickles which is why I bought from them xx

You can buy them in wholesale for a bit extra with no labels hunni they are the same nappies, I just had a wee look :flow:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

vaniilla said:


> those who have used cloth for the newborn stage, what did you find to be the least bulky? I'm thinking of using terry for next lo until they into OS but not sure if sized would be slimmer :flower:

easy peasy bambeasy size 0 were the slimmest on Scarlett, but we didn't bother with pricey newborn aios, we went quite functional in the early days. One size nappies didn't fit for 10 weeks.


----------



## Ourlittlebump

https://i47.tinypic.com/2j4blsz.jpg
:happydance: Just in time for the sun!


----------



## Blah11

oh what are they?! I swear my next LO better be a pink one! girl nappies are so lush.


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Top left is a RB and the others are peachpearplumbs :)


----------



## cookielucylou

How gorgeous are they!
I'm waiting for a few nappies for the next baby, and annoyingly missed the postman this morning :(


----------



## Hayley90

harrison wearing his new Yummy Bummies



Fancy Fanny's from Florida



another of the YB in action


----------



## kittycat18

Loving the fancy fannies!!!


----------



## Ourlittlebump

The Fancy fannies are beautiful!! I NEED some :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

those are gorgeous!


----------



## Scamp

Love the orangy one Hayley, it looks summery x


----------



## Hayley90

it is, isn't it!! its a very 'hippy' nappy!! rainbow tie-dye, with sunrise stripes! x


----------



## kittycat18

All the new nappies are on their way for my wee shop and all LO's personal nappies arrived this AM. Here are some of them :happydance: They are from Mummy Poppins Retro Junk on FB!

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/i2398-onesize-pocket-nappy---dora-the-explorer-purple_large.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/i2394-onesize-pocket-nappy---care-bears_large.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/i2392-productImage_large.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/i1850-productImage_large.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/i1847-productImage_large.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

those look great! love the spongebob! :D


----------



## NDH

I got 7 alvas (supposed to be 8) and two ertbags yesterday. Forgot to upload pics though so they have to wait til they're out of the wash.


----------



## kittycat18

vaniilla said:


> those look great! love the spongebob! :D

They are £7.50 all in and come with 1 micro-fibre insert each :thumbup: Lucias bum will look adorable! The older style ones like Cat in the Hat and Sesame Street are £6.50 all in


----------



## cookielucylou

Where did you find those ones?


----------



## kittycat18

cookielucylou said:


> Where did you find those ones?

https://www.facebook.com/MummyPoppinsRetroJunk :flow:


----------



## Blah11

All my newish purchases.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0926.jpg


----------



## kittycat18

Lucky! You got the Crafty Like A Fox nappy from BBB! I ordered one directly from T&T and it arrived last week or the week before but I got a £20 customs fee :/ I couldn't afford to pay it so had to send it back to the USA!


----------



## Faythe

Love the VHC one!!! :D


----------



## Faythe

Love my HL's rainbow :cloud9:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4870.jpg


----------



## Kess

Just an update to my previous posts:
My WN nappy and breastpads that weren't quite what I wanted have gone back and the lovely ladies there have refunded me so that's good. I am going to wait a bit to see what else I want, I think I might see if they can do a totally custom for me as I can't see the exact embroidery I want for Ro's personalised nappy and I think they can digitise a drawn design? Anyway, great customer service. Also absolutely fab customer service from Funky Monkey Pants on another matter, so will be ordering some more Freetimes and maybe a couple more Rumparooz from there shortly. Will get the camera out soon and post pics of the two I kept from WN and some babylegs I bought recently from ebay and love!


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG1052.jpg https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG1044.jpg


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG1073.jpg

& this peachy green!


----------



## Faythe

Love the rainbow in the first picture! Where is it from?

Awww look at that cheeky grin. Roman is going to be a heart breaker!


----------



## Blah11

It's an owe whoa when fitted. It's gorgeously soft! They're on etsy.


----------



## morri

Oh I bought a Hoppediz babywearing cloth today :)

for 30 :)
https://www.ebay.de/itm/290726011108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Faythe

My little noro knit cardi (back of it) that should be with me by the end of the week :D :D
 



Attached Files:







NoroKnitBack.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4978.jpg

:flower:

And that's it for me. NO more buying fluff. Except for a couple of Gen-Y wraps. Then that's me done.


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Ebay%20and%20Sales/f20795a6.jpg


----------



## NDH

I have no camera but I've got two wraps, 4 nappies (2 wahm 2 bambooty nights), a shortie a skirty, 2 tots bots covers and two woven wraps.


----------



## Blah11

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/552448_10150967652413601_869861047_n.jpghttps://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/283768_10150929797813601_120774846_n.jpghttps://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559272_415991825114090_1838049844_n.jpghttps://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/531183_10151027873297768_537422139_n.jpghttps://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/387130_422144311160986_2090307014_n.jpg

& a LSS soaker which is lush but no pics.


----------



## sleeping bubs

5 brightbots med training pants
NB smart nappy starter kit


----------



## Thumper

Blah you must have serious mega stash now! We're loving the Smee here, great fit


----------



## Blah11

yeah my stash is getting good now! might need to replace my ittis though as he outwees them :( i have tuttos and peachy green, the rest are WAHM i think :/

Got 2 more monkey snuggles today, a pacman and the red/black OBV - lush!


----------



## sleeping bubs

I have now received 

1 camo fleece soaker
1 blue robot flongies 
1 blue and dinosaw trim flongies

all for £10 posted  Love them can't believe I hadn't tried them before


----------



## purple_kiwi

Blah I am so jealous. I love that HP one :( if only OH didn't have this strange thought that I have to many diapers already lol


----------



## Emmy1987

Blah I love the HP nappy! I want a Gryffindor nappy but OH won't let me :(


----------



## Blah11

its a smeelicious :)

i want a slytherin nappy but cant find any embroidary for it :(


----------



## tannembaum

Ourlittlebump said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/2j4blsz.jpg
> :happydance: Just in time for the sun!

Aww two of these were Olives!


----------



## Blah11

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546502_213544582107083_1057816629_n.jpg

:D


----------



## jen1604

I love that Blah!


----------



## Kess

Blah that is STUNNING!


----------



## modo

Blah, can I ask what brand?


----------



## Blah11

Its a cheeky bots custom theme :)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/cheekybots

theyre very expensive i warn you!


----------



## Faythe

My custom longies from Felt Fusions. They arrived today :D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







longies.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blah11

theyre lovely :)!


----------



## Faythe

Isn't the yarn gorgeous? :cloud9:

I feel some more knitted stuff coming up in this colour!


----------



## modo

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0176-1.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0175.jpg


----------



## Faythe

My new handspun, hand dyed, longies (with felted VHC on the bum) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







spl1.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Oooh lovely! Those are great


----------



## fl00b

Blah I love the Harry Potter nappy!

my most recent purchase was a tots bots london nappy :haha:


----------

